# Dremel Trio vs laminate trimmer vs cheap router



## ajtool (Jul 21, 2010)

I keep bouncing back and forth on this issue. I would like to cut groves and dados, round off sharp edges on wood mostly on smaller projects but would like to build a book case eventualy. Tonight I had in my hand a nice piece of pine wood I thought would make for a nice shelf on the back of my "work bench" I would have wanted to bevel the sharp edges or round them, nothing too fancy. So I thought about getting a Ryobi 18volt one + laminate trimmer and their 40 or 70 dollar 1/4" router bit kit, but found I would still need to add another 15$ bit to the mix so I could make my 1/8" groves for one of my other projects.

I like the idea of the cordless laminate trimmer, I figured it would have more power then a dremel trio and would be a bit easier for a quicky route or small task where I did not have to drop extension cords. The dremel trio I could probably use inside but there are only a hand full of bits.

A full sized ryobi router and table can be had for the cost of the dremel, but for smaller projects I think it would be overkill

What stopped me from adding the laminate trimmer to my kit was mostly bit selection. I could not find a Home Depot person to ask. Some of the bits in the kit looked way too large to spin in the laminate trimmer

I guess each tool has its own uses. I just can't decide what to drop my money on right now.

Maybe for my first project or two:
A wooden box which I thought would be cool that had a plexiglass window in the top (the reason for the 1/8" bit) and perhaps a shelf for my "work bench" that I would like to round the edges on. The legs would have curves in them. 

Can I get away with the laminate trimmer and perhaps a 1/8" strait trimmer and maybe a round-over bit? Can I even use router bits in a laminate trimmer?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My suggestion would be to get a corded laminate trimmer. They are small and easily handled with one hand, and take standard ¼" shank bits. There is more of a selection for bits. They have enough power to do most light to medium profiling and machining procedures. 

Working with a cord is easy, and you don't have to worry about running out of juice.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Of the choices you have listed I would go with the laminate trimmer although I have never used a cordless one I have several of the corded ones. Don't expect the trimmer to do large mortise cuts though, it just won't pull it.

My advise would be to buy the best full size router you can afford as you will surly need one later on. Pawn shops will have some at a reasonable cost. Just one more thought, leave Ryobi anything alone, in my experience they just will not hold up long. Sorry if I offend anyone, just my experience.


----------



## ajtool (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I am now a proud owner of a router and table. My first router I may add, unless you count network routers :laughing:

I also got a 20 peice bit kit, Ryobi A25RS20 set. 

The router and table where a combo, the Ryobi R163RTA So, for around 170 bucks I got set up.

I know ryobi is not top of the line or anything, I just wanted to get my feet wet. The cordless lamenant trimmer was 50, the corded one was 70 so I figured this would be the best deal and I would have more controll and not accidently cut too deep or not deep enough with the laminate trimmer.

Any tips or thoughts?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

ajtool said:


> Well, I am now a proud owner of a router and table. My first router I may add, unless you count network routers :laughing:


When I retired, I sent a message that had the line...

"...from now on, the bits in my routers are extra cost and optional."

About three people out of several thousand actually understood.

Cinco de Mayo, 2003, one of the better days in my life.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rrich said:


> When I retired, I sent a message that had the line...
> 
> "...from now on, the bits in my routers are extra cost and optional."
> 
> ...


Rich, it took me a little while to catch that but I finally got it, man don't do that to me, I'm an ole man and it takes a lot for me to figure things out now days.:smile:


----------



## woodjoiner (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi ajtool

I don't know how much experience you have with the routers or laminate trimmers, all I can say is if practice makes perfect and a tool is only as good as the person using it. My advice if you have limited experience would obviously be starting out with using scrap material until you get used to the equipment that you are using. And if you don't already have you should follow the router in the direction the bit is cutting. Work with he wood, don't let the wood work you. Good luck in any and all projects you have. I can only hope I have not bored you with this post and maybe in some ways I have helped.

Your response to this post is welcome.
The woodjoiner


----------



## ajtool (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, about 11 days later, I finally get my router table put together and router mounted to it. Took me long enough


----------

